# soft plastics coloring?



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey i am getting ready to make a bunch of beaver/creature baits, senkos, and jig trailers i want to limit the colors to only 4, so my question is what are the most 4 important/productive colors i should use in ohio for bass? 
Thanks


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Black and Blue, Green Pumpkin, Pumpkin, Watermelon. That's what I would go with.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

80% of my plastics are a variation of black (w/ blue, red fleck, etc) or Green pumpkin. I primarily fish dirty water though. I would say watermelon and some shade of purple to round out the top 4. 

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Black and Blue, Green Pumpkin, Pumpkin, Watermelon. That's what I would go with.


I agree but would add a Shad/baitfish color instead of a plain Pumpkin! You need 1 fish color for when they are concentrating on "Sushi"!
I prefer a Silver Shad color for stained water.....


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Watermelon, green pumpkin, white and junebug. Pretty much all I use.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I agree but would add a Shad/baitfish color instead of a plain Pumpkin! You need I fish color for when they are concentrating on "Sushi"!
> I prefer a Silver Shad color for stained water.....


You're right...I wasn't thinking clearly . One of my favorite baits to throw is a weightless t-rigged white trick worm.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Watermelon/red fleck
Pumpkin/black fleck
Black/blue fleck
White/silver fleck

Really...I prefer three color baits.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> White/silver fleck
> 
> 
> Then you really like that SIGHT FLASH color from Keitech, don't ya!!!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Black with red flake has been my best color in the waters I fish... I also had pretty good luck with a half black, half blue yamamoto last year..


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Jig trailers: Green pumpkin or crawdad color (brown with orange), Black w/blue or red flakes
Spinnerbait,Chatterbait traliers: White w/silver flakes or silver w/ black flakes (to help represent shad), Black w/blue or red flakes (nighttime or muddier conditions)


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

In the medium range of colors like browns and greens I like a lighter shade on the bellies. Brown with an orange belly and watermelon with a white belly are two of my favorites. I also like the watermelon with a lighter green belly and a lighter green topside with a light orange belly. These last two are Keitech color combinations.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

shaggy said:


> i also like the watermelon with a lighter green belly and a lighter green topside with a light orange belly. These last two are keitech color combinations.


lol


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

No doubt best choices are:
1).Watermelon black flake
2).Black w blue flakes
3).Pumpkinseed black flakes
4).Natural(shad) silver and grey


----------

